# faute / erreur



## Jane_Elise

penser que les secretaires sont a votre service serait non pas tant une erreur qu'une faute, qu'elles ne pardonneraient pas.

qu'est ce que c'est la nuance entre les deux mots ici svp?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est avant tout une question de "gravité" : on pardonne plus facilement une erreur qu'une faute.

Disons qu'une erreur est comparable à une _faute bénigne_.


----------



## Chimel

Il me semble aussi et surtout que _faute_ comporte souvent une dimension plus morale alors que _erreur_ a un sens plus technique. 

Une erreur de pilotage commise par un pilote peut avoir des conséquences extrêmement graves, mais cela reste une erreur.


----------



## snarkhunter

Chimel said:


> Il me semble aussi et surtout que _faute_ comporte souvent une dimension plus morale alors que _erreur_ a un sens plus technique.


D'accord. Mais il convient néanmoins d'être prudent avec ce postulat, que l'on prendra facilement en défaut !

Ainsi, et par exemple, on parle d'*une faute d'orthographe*, qui est pourtant bien une erreur, _stricto sensu_.


----------



## Chimel

Judicieuse remarque ! 

En toute logique, il faudrait dire "une erreur d'orthographe". Comme on dit d'ailleurs "une erreur de calcul"...

L'instit' dit au gosse: "Dans ton exercice, tu as fait une erreur de calcul et deux fautes d'orthographe". Allez comprendre...


----------



## snarkhunter

Ah, oui... mais cela peut pourtant s'expliquer !
Rien ne dit en effet que l'instituteur qui affirmerait une telle chose n'aurait pas lui-même commis une erreur.

C'est comme pour cette célèbre boutade :

_"Il existe trois sortes de mathématiciens : ceux qui savent compter, et ceux qui ne savent pas."_


----------



## yahha

Salut à tous,
j'ai l'impression qu'il existe d'autres nuances dans l'emploi de "erreur" et "faute". La première fois qu'on se trompe, on parle d'erreur, parce qu'elle a été commise sans "faire exprès". Dans les entreprises, la répétition d'une erreur devient une faute, c'est-à-dire que la personne n'est pas fiable et rigoureuse.
[…]


----------



## Kallisti

Bonjour,
on dit "faute d' orthographe".
Dans la vie on fait des fautes ou des erreurs?
Merci d' avance.


----------



## Liloo6

Bonjour Kallisti,

Personnellement, j'utilise plus souvent "erreur" (et je l'entends plus aussi) mais "faute" peut passer aussi, cela dépend du contexte.


----------



## Kajeetah

On peut faire les deux, En gros, "erreur", on fait une chose qu'on n'aurait pas dû faire, ou on se trompe. "Faute", on agit mal.


----------



## annie21

Après avoir lu tous vos threads, je n'arrive pas à comprendre la différence entre faute et erreur surtout quand il s'agit d'une faute d'orthographe ou d'une erreur de grammaire. Puisque le mot erreur signifie une chose qu'on n'aurait pas dû faire, erreur d'orthographe est correcte aussi, j'imagine. Ou lequel est utilisé le plus souvent?
Si je dit: Les erreurs/fautes pullulent dans ce texte.
Normalement vous choisissez le quel?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Annie.

Si l'on part des sens premiers, la différence entre_ la faute_ et _l'erreur_ est simple. Les difficultés viennent ensuite :
- Au départ, _l'erreur_ consiste à se tromper dans un itinéraire. Je vais errer au sens actuel d'_errer_ : être perdu, ne plus savoir où aller. Si je me trompe de chemin, je commets, certes, _une erreur_ mais pas _une faute_, dans la mesure où je n'avais aucun moyen de savoir quel était le bon chemin.
- Je commets _une faute_ quand je connais une défaillance, quand j'ai un manquement : je suis impliqué dans ma faute, j'en suis au moins en partie responsable. Si j'avais fait attention ou si j'avais mieux appris les règles ou si je m'étais mieux exercé, j'aurais évité la faute.

Levons une première difficulté : on peut _être dans l'erreur_ au sens moral, soit parce qu'on a adopté de mauvais principes ou choisi de mauvais repères, soit parce qu'on en fait un mauvais usage. Au sens moral, si je ne trouve jamais le bon chemin ou ne suis jamais longtemps ce bon chemin, c'est à cause de mes mauvais principes ou repères, de mon mauvais jugement ou de mon manque de discernement, ou peut-être encore à cause de désordres qui m'empêchent de trouver le bon ordre.

Remarquons encore qu'_une faute_ est en principe par rapport à des règles, à des conventions, à des usages, à des préceptes : par exemple, la grammaire.

Alors voyons si j'ai bien raisonné et si je ne suis pas dans l'erreur, car cette notion d'_erreur de grammaire _ne m'est pas familière : d'habitude, on parle toujours de _faute d'orthographe_, de _faute de français_, de _faute de grammaire_.

Je suppose qu'une _erreur de grammaire_ est une mauvais application de la grammaire tout en ayant voulu la respecter. Soit je ne connais pas assez bien ma grammaire, soit je m'y suis un peu perdu.
Dans le même genre, on rencontre, mais aussi rarement, l'_erreur d'orthographe_ : la première fois que j'écris _*C*lé*menceau_ au lieu de _Clemenceau_, *_Gr*é*visse_ au lieu de _Grevisse,_ il y a bien sûr_ faute d'orthographe _car c'est la désignation générale, mais en analysant de plus près on peut me compter plutôt une _erreur d'orthographe_. C'est seulement si je ne me corrige pas que la prochaine fois il y aura _faute_.

On dira presque toujours_ les fautes pullulent dans ce texte _quant à la forme (style, grammaire, orthographe) et que_ les erreurs s'y accumulent _quant au fond.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup pour votre explication si détaillée et si claire! Une dernière question:
_Pour les deux phrases suivantes, elles sont presque figées ou on peut changer? 
les fautes pullulent dans ce texte 
les erreurs s'y accumulent.

Peut-on dire les erreurs pulluent et les fautes s'y accumulent?_


----------



## JClaudeK

Jane_Elise said:


> penser que les secrétaires sont a votre service serait non pas tant une erreur qu'une faute, qu'elles ne pardonneraient pas.


penser que les secrétaires sont a votre service serait  une erreur = Vous vous *trompez en croyant ça*, les secrétaires ont d'autres fonctions.
penser que les secrétaires sont a votre service serait  une faute = C'est contraire au contrat de travail,* vous n'avez pas le droit *de les "utiliser" comme bon vous semble.

Je m'étonne que personne dans ce fil n'ait encore donné la définition de "_faute_ et _erreur_" qui permet de faire clairement la distinction entre ces deux notions.


> *faute
> Manquement à une règle, aux devoirs *qui découlent d'un contrat de travail ou d'une activité réglementée : Une faute professionnelle grave.
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/faute/33042?q=faute#32960
> 
> *erreur
> Acte de se tromper*, d'adopter ou d'exposer une opinion non conforme à la vérité, de *tenir pour vrai ce qui est faux* : Commettre une erreur.
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/erreur/30846?q=erreur#30759
> Souligné par mes soins


----------



## annie21

Merci pour votre réponse! Je résume pour voir si j'ai bien compris.
Pour erreur, il s'agit d'un acte de se tromper. Donc, si je dis: Il y a beaucoup d'erreurs dans ce livre. Il s'agit du fond, du contenu(comme Logos a dit), tels: erreurs de dates, erreurs de références. Si je dis erreurs d'orthographe, c'est peut-être la personne ne sait pas en fait la forme correcte, et si je dis faute d'orthographe, la personne sait la forme correcte, mais il a ma écrit. 

Est-ce que mon résumé est correct?


----------



## JClaudeK

annie21 said:


> et si je dis faute d'orthographe, la personne sait la forme correcte, mais il a mal écrit.


Je ne pense pas que la personne "sache", elle ne fait pas volontairement une faute mais elle enfreint les règles de la grammaire / de l'orthographe.

C'est plutôt le point de vue du correcteur: lui, il peut considérer que la personne qui a fait la faute connaît (sans doute) la règle mais qu'elle s'est  trompée (exceptionnellement).


----------



## Chimel

Il y a d'une part la différence générale de signification entre _faute_ et _erreur_, qui est bien expliquée dans plusieurs messages ci-dessus; et d'autre part des usages particuliers qui se sont imposés, pas toujours de manière très logique mais la langue est ainsi.

Pour moi, et comme je le disais déjà au message #5, il ne sert à rien de vouloir justifier la différence entre _faute d'orthographe_ et _erreur de calcul_ en se basant sur les définitions générales de ces deux termes. Ce sont bien des erreurs dans les deux cas, mais pour une raison ou pour une autre, on a pris l'habitude de parler d'une faute d'orthographe (ou alors, il faudrait imaginer que, dans la culture française, l'orthographe a tellement d'importance que l'enfreindre constituerait une sorte de faute morale alors qu'en mathématique on ne commet que des erreurs, mais ça me semble tout de même tiré par les cheveux...).

On a aussi une _faute de goût_, par exemple, qui me semble tout de même plus proche de la définition de l'erreur (opinion non conforme à ce qui est tenu pour vrai) que de la faute (manquement à une règle ou à un devoir).


----------



## Logospreference-1

(Je n'avais pas eu le message de Chimel, ayant posté par erreur alors que je n'avais pas terminé la rédaction.)


annie21 said:


> [...]_ Peut-on dire les erreurs pulluent et les fautes s'y accumulent?_


Oui, certainement, mais j'ai une simple préférence pour_ les erreurs qui s'accumulent_, ou _accumuler les erreurs_.


annie21 said:


> [...] Pour erreur, il s'agit d'un acte de se tromper. Donc, si je dis: Il y a beaucoup d'erreurs dans ce livre. Il s'agit du fond, du contenu(comme Logos a dit), tels: erreurs de dates, erreurs de références . Si je dis erreurs d'orthographe, c'est peut-être la personne ne sait pas en fait la forme correcte, et si je dis faute d'orthographe, la personne sait la forme correcte, mais il a mal écrit . [...]


1)_ Erreurs de dates_ est un exemple excellent, car en effet on dit toujours _erreur de date_ et jamais _faute de date_.
2) Pour n'importe quel texte on parle beaucoup plus souvent de _fautes d'orthographe_ que d'_erreurs orthographe, _car comme l'a rappelé Jean-Claude à l'instant c'est l'idée d'enfreindre la grammaire ou la bonne orthographe des mots dans le dictionnaire qui domine. L'_erreur d'orthographe_ serait en effet du point-de-vue du correcteur, du professeur, des parents à l'égard de leur enfant, dans un contexte pédagogique, donc. S'agissant en particulier d'un livre, à plus forte raison on ne retient que la notion de _faute d'orthographe_, parce que les lecteurs sont en droit d'être beaucoup plus exigeants et qu'ils peuvent être très nombreux ; en particulier ils peuvent être des enfants qui ont besoin de lire des livres ou des albums pour apprendre et conforter la bonne orthographe, et c'est même vrai pour un grand nombre d'adultes, moi le premier.

_Je reviens maintenant sur le message de Chimel :_ J'ai l'impression que _l'erreur de calcul_ est perçue comme une fatalité, alors qu'en effet on est tous censés avoir les bases pour ne pas en commettre et recompter avant de donner un résultat. _La faute de goût_ s'explique probablement par rapport à l'idée commune du bon goût ou par rapport à un ensemble que l'on voudrait esthétique.


----------



## Chimel

Logos, tout ça, ce sont des tentatives de justification a posteriori, mais il faut tout simplement admettre que toute langue développe des usages idiomatiques qui ne sont pas entièrement logiques. N'est-ce pas d'ailleurs ce qui fait aussi son charme? Aurions-nous vraiment envie d'une langue purement rationnelle, sans exceptions ou cas particuliers (je me suis laissé dire que c'est ce qu'on avait tenté de faire avec l'espéranto)?

Si vous pouvez expliquer par la logique pourquoi on parle d'un paratonnerre pour un dispositif qui attire la foudre...


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Comme on dit d'ailleurs "une erreur de calcul"...


Je parle quant à moi plus volontiers de _*faute* de calcul_ que d'_*erreur* de calcul_… Je vois d'ailleurs que le TLFi indique cette expression-là s.v. _faute_ (c'est moi qui graisse) :


> _*Faute de calcul*, d'addition; faute d'orthographe, de grammaire, de syntaxe, de langue, de français; faute de versification; faute d'impression, de frappe, de typographie; faute typographique._



Je parle en revanche aussi plutôt de _*faute* d'orthographe_, ce qui n'exclut pas _erreur_ pour autant :

_Même de jolies fautes de français, même d'adorables et rares, aussi bien, *erreurs d'orthographe*, mettaient un charme de plus dans ce courrier presque quotidien_ (Verlaine, _ Confessions_).​
Quoi qu'il en soit, ces deux termes sont parfois synonymes et parfois l'usage a choisi de n'en utiliser qu'un seul. Il est donc difficile d'édicter des règles régissant le choix entre ces deux termes.



JClaudeK said:


> Je m'étonne que personne dans ce fil n'ait encore donné la définition de "_faute_ et _erreur_" qui permet de faire clairement la distinction entre ces deux notions.


Ce n'est guère étonnant. Le problème est en effet qu'il n'y a pas qu'une seule définition pour chacun de ces termes. Par ailleurs, les dictionnaires les donnent pour synonymes et emploient souvent l'un pour définir l'autre.


> *TLFi s.v. faute
> II.−
> A.* Le fait de manquer à quelque chose.
> *1.
> a)* Manquement à une règle morale, à une règle de conduite; action considérée comme mauvaise.
> *b)* _Spécialement_
> * α)* _RELIG._ Manquement aux préceptes d'une religion.
> * β)* _DROIT _− _DR. CIVIL._ Acte ou omission constituant un manquement, intentionnel ou non, à une obligation contractuelle, à une prescription légale ou au devoir de ne causer aucun dommage à autrui (d'apr. Cap. 1936).
> *2.
> a)* Manquement aux règles (d'une discipline, d'un art, d'une technique, etc.). Synon. _erreur._
> *b)* Imperfection, point défectueux dans quelque chose. Synon. _défaut._
> *3.* Manquement au savoir-faire, action maladroite ou regrettable. Synon. _bêtise, bévue, erreur, maladresse._
> *B.−* _P. ext._ (surtout dans certaines loc.). Responsabilité que quelqu'un ou quelque chose a dans une action coupable, regrettable.





> *TLFi s.v. erreur*
> *II.−* _Cour._ [P. réf. à _errer_ « s'écarter, s'éloigner de la vérité »]
> *A.−* Action, fait de se tromper, de tenir pour vrai ce qui est faux et inversement.
> *B.−* État de celui qui se trompe.
> *C.−* Faute commise en se trompant.
> *1.* Assertion fausse, opinion qui s'écarte de la vérité généralement admise.
> *2.* Chose fausse, erronée.
> *a)* [L'erreur naît d'une transgression d'une règle gén. admise]
> *b)* [L'erreur naît d'une mauvaise mesure, d'une différence avec le réel]
> *3.* Action inconsidérée, contraire au bon sens, à la réflexion et imputable à l'ignorance ou à l'étourderie.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est guère étonnant. Le problème est en effet qu'il n'y a pas qu'une seule définition pour chacun de ces termes.


En y regardant de plus près, on se rend compte qu'*il n'y a qu'une seule définition pour faute*, appliquée a différents domaines (en excluant les acceptions désuètes),
et celles qui sont données pour "erreur" sont très proches l'une de l'autre !
Quant aux _"synonymes"_, tout le monde sait bien qu'il n'y a pas de  synonymes parfaits.


> *1. * *a)* *Manquement à une règle* morale, à une règle de conduite; action considérée comme mauvaise.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/faute
> *B.−* Illusion, *méprise*.
> *II.−* _Cour._ [P. réf. à _errer_ « s'écarter, s'éloigner de la vérité »] *A.−* *Action, fait de se tromper*, de tenir pour vrai ce qui est faux et inversement.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/erreur
> Souligné par mes soins


----------



## Maître Capello

« Très proches » ne signifie pas identiques pour autant. En outre, comme je l'ai dit, on utilise le terme de _faute_ pour définir une _erreur_ (« faute commise en se trompant »). Vous avouerez donc que la nuance entre ces deux termes est bien ténue.

Vous dites qu'il n'y a pas de synonymes parfaits, mais expliquez-nous donc la différence entre _*faute* de calcul_ et _*erreur* de calcul_… Dans ce cas-là, quoiqu'il y puisse y avoir des différences d'usage, ce sont de parfaits synonymes ; leur sens est strictement identique.


----------



## Chimel

Pour résumer, je dirais les choses ainsi:

- dans un sens général et absolu (sans déterminant), il y a bien une distinction entre les deux termes. Ainsi, dans un contexte juridique, il est courant de distinguer l'erreur de la faute : l'avocat d'un enseignant dont la négligence a provoqué un accident tragique va plaider l'erreur, plus excusable; en revanche, infliger des sévices physiques à un élève est clairement une faute, on ne peut pas invoquer l'erreur

- cette distinction se retrouve dans la plupart des usages particuliers avec déterminants (une faute professionnelle, une erreur de calcul), mais avec des variations : parfois les deux termes coexistent (même si, contrairement à MC, je ne crois pas avoir dit ou entendu souvent _faute de calcul_), parfois l'un s'est imposé et ce n'est pas toujours celui qui est à première vue le plus logique.


----------

